
Stop Dumbing Down The World with Bad Interview Questions - gacba
http://www.lessonsoffailure.com/developers/stop-dumbing-world-bad-interview-questions/
======
ohashi
I think it's easier with stump the chump type questions because some
artificial filtering. Interviewing and trying to gain real insight into a
person is really hard and time consuming... and many people just can't do
it/scale it effectively. A sad reality, but I think it's a similar case if you
look at startups compared to existing businesses and how they run. Bureaucracy
and layers just get built, it's hard to re-create that initial singular
purpose. Now this is just adapted to the hiring process.

